# Second Hand Smoke Exposure



## angelapratt (Nov 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are specific guidelines for reporting exposure to tobacco smoke? I know you need to report nicotine dependence as secondary code if reporting diseases of respiratory system as primary dx. Is there a time frame that second hand smoke is relevant. ex(if pt had exposure 20 years ago, should it be reported?)


----------



## lhoang01 (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi im not quite sure if you ask about ICD 9 or 10 but from the ICD 10 proficiency test, I have seen a lot of words like "parents smoke at home" or "exposure to smoking environment" or "secondhand smoker" etc and the code for that is Z77.2x. About the guideline, I believe these code should be sequenced after the respiration Dx. If you read the tabular list (Respiratory System Disease), it always has the red ink paragraph saying :"use additional code, where applicable, to identify: exposure to environment tobacco smoke (Z77.22)". So hope it helps and please correct me if i was wrong.


----------

